# Cut through a hole, not sure what to do now



## ejo4041 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hope you read the title correctly. I thought it would be cool to cut through this hole in a piece of beech. Now I don't know what to do with it. I might be able to get a couple blanks out of it.
http://i.Rule #2/eGz1LVZ.jpg 
http://i.Rule #2/nrmjKf5.jpg 
http://i.Rule #2/8lEN4oi.jpg


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2014)

Armrests for an adirondack chair. Natural cupholders!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, Like the warden told Paul Newman in "Cool Hand Luke " You dug that hole real nice. Now fill it back in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 20, 2014)

Natural for "Worthless Casting".....




Scott (a nice blood red or even cool blue) B

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## figuresofwood (Apr 22, 2014)

The piece that the whole only goes part way through could be a serving tray and the whole ould be for your dip.


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 22, 2014)

figuresofwood said:


> The piece that the whole only goes part way through could be a serving tray and the whole ould be for your dip.


"Hey, anybody want to eat out of this rotten log?...Okay, more for me." This is a good plan. I will put the good dip in this one.


----------

